# GOP takeover of Congress would mean 'hand-to-hand combat,' Obama warns



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Reporting from Washington - 
A Republican majority in Congress would mean "hand-to-hand combat" on Capitol Hill for the next two years, threatening policies Democrats have enacted to stabilize the economy, President Obama warned Wednesday.

Speaking on Michael Baisden's syndicated radio show, Obama also made a direct appeal to African Americans about the importance of the November vote, even though he's not on the ballot himself.

Obama and Congress: Obama warns of GOP congressional takeover - latimes.com

---------- Post added at 16:53 ---------- Previous post was at 16:52 ----------

Like he does to everyone else, he'll just bow the republicans. Bring it on!!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, it sure wouldn't be batle of the witts


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Bring it on?  We need a little gridlock to slow down this clusterfuck.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Only thing he should be using his hands for is to pack those moving boxes for that truck to take them back to Chicago. No sense waiting for the last minute when we all know what is next on the agenda in 2012.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I'd love some hand-to-hand as opposed to the fist-to-anus we've been on the receiving end of since Jan 2009.

Hand-to-hand. That milquetoast, pseudo-intellectual mutt couldn't fight his way our of a pile of cooked pasta.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

When taken literally, the term "hand-to-hand combat" requires two people basically fighting to the death in an intense physical struggle. There's no connotation about whose goal is more worthy. 

Poor metaphor on his part. It takes two to tango. If there really is hand to hand political combat, his party would be just as much at fault for fighting back instead of trying to be part of the solution.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Hand to hand combat? Really? I hate to break it to you barry, but this is the United States. Our senators and congressmen/women have been able to conduct business without resorting to beating each other up for quite some time (well with the exception of Alabama). Now, I know you've seen this kind of behavior in some other countries and we all know that you want the US to become like other countries, but as low as they may sink I still hope that we can expect more out of our elected representatives.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIJzROiz1ow"]YouTube - Politician fight (Rath vs. Macek) w/ English subs[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djdy_fhvZuM"]YouTube - Politician Fight - Judo master[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUZsVLoA_kQ&NR=1"]YouTube - Fights Break Out Among Politicians In Mexico[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjMeQoIq36c&feature=related"]YouTube - Bolivia Parlament Fight[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZGaaqH2o6I&feature=related"]YouTube - Fight in Russian Duma (Parliament)[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1x8e_47hWI&NR=1&feature=fvwp"]YouTube - Brawl in the Nigerian House of Representatives[/nomedia]

But, with barney, biden, pelosi & the like, if it were to happen I would think it would look & sound like this:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFBhceg6ooY&feature=related"]YouTube - Politics gone wrong![/nomedia]


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

guess osama never heard the term "only Nixon could go to China"

a Republican President who did business with China just fine.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Ehhhh... I'd prefer Mortal Kombat...


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

How are the Democrats going to fight with all their limp-wrists? LOL


----------

